# Tapatalk Implementation



## stoneruk (Apr 28, 2011)

I've done a quick search in this section to see mentions of implementing Tapatalk on this forum and it has been mentioned a few times in the past year or so.

It's free and easy for Site Admin to install and makes browsing on a smartphone a whole new and more efficient experience.

So Admin, any chance of implementing it please?


----------



## a dog named chico (Apr 28, 2011)

I second that..friggen loved tapatalk for other forums...that and it's nice to have at work when you can't use the computers to go to RIU


----------



## Jeffdt1966 (Apr 29, 2011)

havnt seen it... this is the only mj forum I have ever used .. what does it do ?


----------



## stoneruk (Apr 29, 2011)

Jeffdt1966 said:


> havnt seen it... this is the only mj forum I have ever used .. what does it do ?


Makes browsing forums on your smartphone a great experience.


----------



## noob420 (Apr 29, 2011)

another +1 for tapatalk please


----------



## stoneruk (Apr 29, 2011)

Another Bump for the Admin!


----------



## racerboy71 (Apr 29, 2011)

stoneruk said:


> Makes browsing forums on your smartphone a great experience.


 i read all about tapatalk pretty much when it first came out, and of course i got it, but to be completely honest, it just looks exactly like it does when i'm browsing the same site with my android phone.. i really don't notice any sort of difference when i'm using the tapatalk... am i missing something here?? i just don't get it, lol..


----------



## stoneruk (Apr 30, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> i read all about tapatalk pretty much when it first came out, and of course i got it, but to be completely honest, it just looks exactly like it does when i'm browsing the same site with my android phone.. i really don't notice any sort of difference when i'm using the tapatalk... am i missing something here?? i just don't get it, lol..


Makes it easier to browse and you have all your accounts in one place, no zooming in and out trying to read things. Just makes viewing forums wayyyyyyyy easier.


----------



## happyface (Jun 9, 2011)

*yes please get tapatalk we really need that*


----------



## Jackjones3d (Oct 22, 2011)

Another vote plz


----------



## Number216 (Oct 16, 2012)

Bump for tapatalk. Forum is a pain in the ass to read on android native browser. And it makes posting pictures incredibly tedious.


----------



## askn4kb (Dec 12, 2012)

I agree 100% w/ this....Please add this forum to Tapatalk........this would make it super easy to update your journals etc.....


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, we are not going to use TapaTalk. That is a plug-in that gives open access to our forum servers, and Admin will not jeopardize our security.


----------

